# gravid hognose???



## fluffyrain (Jul 8, 2010)

is there any way to tell if my hoggy is gravid or not?
pared her up with my male a few months ago and she's had a few feeds but has now decided to go off her food. the ppl in the reptile shop suggested she might be gravid......

thanks guys


----------



## spider shane (Apr 16, 2010)

look at the space between her scales and if she is filling out


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

fluffyrain said:


> is there any way to tell if my hoggy is gravid or not?
> pared her up with my male a few months ago and she's had a few feeds but has now decided to go off her food. the ppl in the reptile shop suggested she might be gravid......
> 
> thanks guys


This is the wrong time of year to be breeding hognoses, they are spring breeders. It is more likely that she is ready to brumate.


----------



## Redhog (May 18, 2011)

*Hogs*



ian14 said:


> This is the wrong time of year to be breeding hognoses, they are spring breeders. It is more likely that she is ready to brumate.


Agreed!! My hogs go off their feed when they are ready to brumate. It is unlikely that your female is gravid, but do make sure 100% she isn't if you do decide to cool her!


----------

